# Pandora or Crusade of the lantern



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

little bit of a intrest check here. now i'm on lunch and thus dont have a whole lot of time. but i had a bit of a question for those of you who may be intrested. and that is pandora or lantern?

now with pandora i was thinking of having a group of pandoran crabs investigating a space hulk that just entered a system in order to figure out if anything could be salvaged. bits go along the way, plot twists, all that good jazz. i'll be creating a fluff thread for the crabs here after i get off work. 


while with the lanterns i was wondering if anyone would be intrested in having a RP that placed you as some of the loveable tiki marines as i've had them be called before. thinking a co-op campaign where they are coming to assist another chapter. a risky manuver on their part because of their problem of being constantly besieged by a stubborn hive fleet.

so, a trip with the vistorian firstborn and the lanterns fighting alongside another chapter in the ice mines? or pandoran crabs going where few sane people would dare to recover technology and other usefull bits in the name of the imperium? choices choices. taking votes now people, i'll get back to this and give ya more info when i dont have just 10 minutes left on my lunch.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I would like to know more about these Pandoran crabs before I vote. If they are famous then I apologise for never hearing of them but if you just made them up or they are in one of the Horus heresy novels I would like to know what they are please


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

IIRC he came up with them for the patchwork company rpg.

Only time i've heard of them, or anything even similar.


----------



## Angel Encarmine (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm all for the pandoran crabs if you start an Rp with em count me in


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I dont really have a preference either way. I like the fluff behind your Latern Marines mate, but something other than a Marine RP does have its appeal.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

shhhh not supposed to be here. but yes pandoran crabs are of my own creation. i'll be buffing the fluff of the lanterns and creating suteable information for the crabs as well. for refrence the pandoran crabs are a group in the imperial guard akin to the karskins, the rough riders, storm troopers, kriegers, ect, who specilize in dealing with space hulks and death worlds. esentialy they are the first ones to call when a space hulk enters a system. 

ok while you may have fluff problems if i say they're the first ones to call, i mean in their subsector area and where they are, for people who know of them, they are the first to call. kinda a who ya gonna call group. for the ghost busters, ya call the ghost busters if you have a ghost problem. problem there is ya gotta know bout em to call em. in this case who ya gonna call is the pandoran crabs. but the catch 22 is ya gotta know about em to call em. 

i'll be supplying more info when i get home. and not constantly looking over my sholder worrying about my superior.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

here is the info on the crabs.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1067918#post1067918

and here is the info on the lanterns.
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=97737


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am voting for the Crabs.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

crabs without a doubt, sounds like imperial guard mashed with red dwarf!!!


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

how do the crabs remind you of red dwarf?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

its just the weaponry really especially the lasgun pattern to be used as a weapon or as a too to be able to cut through bulkheads and the like, also the fact that they'd rather be shot then punished by weilding a massive overpowered shotgun.

Mainly based upon a spacecraft, salvage operations etc, mind you this is the reason i don;t take part in many RP's my characters have a tendancy for pyromania and setting themselves on fire


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

now we have four to five people intrested in the good old boys from the shattered planet. and two lads intrested in those cooky dudes in the blazing orange helmets. so while the crabs appear to be winning in this pinching contest of intrest, i'm gonna give this one more day to perculate and acquire votes. after that, i'll make the RP that has won this minor contest.

in the meantime please post here guys. post your questions, concerns, ideas, everything! if you have ideas for content, post em, if you have questions on gear post em. if you wanna snag the commissar slot for the crabs but want to know if you can bring along two cadet commissars or what kinds of things you would use the punt gun as punishment for ask them! i cant answer your questions psycicly, i'm a tau not a eldar. i have blue skin, not pointy ears and perky breasts, err attatudes, yes attatudes. and no i dont know how you have a perky attatude with their superiority complex. 

so for the greater good of this thread and the RP it will spawn, please post your questions.
===============================================

as for what kind of names the pandorans use, it's a mixture of german and draconic. for example, the name dorian i belive has german heratage to it. have a friend of mine in germany named dorian. and bashera is draconic for beast/animal. 

but for draconic, please use this site for help. http://draconic.twilightrealm.com/

that or use the D&D dragons books. they actualy have a decent if not limited dictionary in em. 

===============================================


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

The crabs have my vote


----------



## Anilar (Aug 12, 2011)

Voted Pandoran crabs.


----------



## DasOmen (Mar 10, 2011)

noted. Real recruitment thread going up soon


----------

